# High-speed rail is on the right track



## DET63 (Nov 19, 2011)

> The High-Speed Rail Authority released a new business plan last month lauded as a practical, honest strategy to construct a statewide high-speed train system. The plan was praised by state elected officials, business groups, community leaders, the mayors of San Francisco, Fresno, Los Angeles and San Jose, and even this newspaper's editorial board.
> 
> This plan lays the foundation for a project that will address our growing transportation needs, connect California's population centers and create hundreds of thousands of jobs when we need them the most.
> 
> ...


Read more


----------

